# The Surprise Foaling Thread for Hunny



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, it does indeed appear your girl is in the motherly way. 
You have plenty of time to get ready. Read up and prep a kit for foaling....so she can freak you out and do it totally without you while you finally take a pee break one day. 
Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

lol that made me laugh  I am just so worried because the vet said it was a large baby at that time and she still has a few weeks to go! how much bigger can it get?! Plus she will be having it during finals time :/ so you can imagine that I will be bald by the time this whole experience is over because my hair will have been pulled out by my stressful fingers! The funny thing is that I have never panicked before about anything. I work in a hospital and have seen and done it all and have always had a level head. Been on a ride before and never panicked when something freaky goes wrong. and now my mind is in mass chaos...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like you will be studying for finals next to your mare. Looking forward to pictures of another healthy mom and foal next month


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You will all be fine in the end, it's all part of nature. Yes, I can hardly wait for baby pictures!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this the one that's in foal to the paint you were told was a gelding?

I'll be keeping fingers crossed hoping for an uneventful birth and waiting for pictures .


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

yes smrbobs it is. the magical paint "gelding" that magically made a baby...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*5-7 weeks to go~*

Ok so I took these photos yesterday, but her 5-7 week date was last Saturday. I am still riding her, she gets antsy if she doesn't go for a ride! I was nervous to ride her at first, but she won't have her exercise being me walking beside her-she likes to go on a good foxtrot trail ride  

So here is mama with 5-7 weeks left!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww she's so pretty! Can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Subbing to see more pics! Congrats


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*aaaand another week gone!*

Sorry for posting so late this week. Here are updated photos from Monday and miss Hunny's belly. She is doing well, her belly is growing slowly and baby is moving around a lot that I can hear when I put my head on her flank. 

She is shedding out again, so she looks funny with an orange face and orange legs, and her white body 

After speaking to a stable friend and her looking Hunny over, she puts her at having about 5 weeks left! I'm still not to excited and more blase' over the whole thing, but whaddya gonna do? It's not like I can change the situation. More weekly updates to come!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Why, that SNEAKY gelding!! LOL! I bet she wants to kick his butt!

I can't wait for the foal photos.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

She is a cute mama to be, all snuggly and stuff  I sure wouldn't mind kicking that geldings butt...thats for darn sure lol


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

You remind me of the mom whos teenage daughter came home pregnant 

Congrats, I hope you get a lovely surprise baby. Your mare is a doll!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Why, that SNEAKY gelding!! LOL! I bet she wants to kick his butt!
> 
> I can't wait for the foal photos.


 
Alls I can says is.. takes two to tango!

Wowsers.. there is no mistaking that then lol

Fingers crossed for a safe delivery.. subbing to hear news!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well folks, the clock is ticking. Yesterday Hunny and I went for a short walk and since there is already some green grass, I let her stop to graze for a bit. I sat on the grass basking in the sun, and she munched away. She has been having a lot of foal movement lately. Every time I put my hand on her belly I feel something. Her bag is becoming quite hard, and filling up a good amount. Most people I have spoken to put her out about a month. That's bout it for now! I'll be puttin up some pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

Subbing!

I can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

it will be a long month for you! do you know what breed the "gelding" was? Glad you have a home for the surprise foal.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

daddy is a paint that the owner used for bridle-less riding. So I'm bankin on the fact that if he was used for that while still a stud, he was calm. So HOPEFULLYYY that means baby is calm.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting for baby horsey....


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*According to vet ultrasound, today is 3-5 weeks left*

So today I worked at my job at the college from 7:45 this morning til about 3 this afternoon, so I didn't get to the stable til about 4. Granted I was there at 6:45 this morning to feed Hunny, but it isn't like I was there for a long time to give her lovin  So I was there at 4 to give her more hay to munch on, but since the stupid posse of fake cowboys was there, I left lol I went back at about 7 this evening, and there was only one other person besides me there  ahh peace at last! 

It was chilly out, so I brewed myself some chamomile tea, and went to the stable! I just curried Hunny for a bit since I didn't ride (I have been grooming her for like an hour a day lately, I love grooming, it's a bit of an obsession ) 

So anyways, onto what you guys are really reading this for...Hunny has been kicking at her belly lots the past 2 days; she has also been stomping at the ground and using her tail as a lethal weapon. It is the violent stomping and kicking that they usually do in fly season, so my guess is that she is just really uncomfortable with how baby is lying. This is the other reason I have been grooming her so much lately, she seems uncomfortable. She has been coughing a lot lately too. I was worried at first, but a friend at the stable assured me that the baby is probably just pushing against her lungs. The coughing has been going on the same amount of time as the stomping and kicking, so they are most likely related.  

Her bag is at the same amount of fullness that it has been at for about the last week, so no changes there. The only real bodily changes I have seen in her is the agitation and coughing. She and I are still going on walks, although riding has ceased for her comfort. I have been bringing my homework to the stable to watch her and read at the same time, and it is a very nice study environment  I recommend it to anyone that has a quiet stable during the day!  

Here are some photos of Hunny that I took yesterday while we were on the romp for the day. I am not a fan of the photos because they make her look skinny in the front and she is actually pretty built :/ but oh well. She is getting the amount of hay the vet said to feed her at this point, plus a little teensy bit more just because if she has extra in her pen she can eat it whenever she wants, which she usually does leave it until she wants it


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*First baby of the season!*

The baby isn't mine...but here is the first baby of the season at the stable! I have also included some photos of Hunny that I took today so you can see her belly and bag  Excuse her for looking like a complete moron in the one photo- I take the blame for that one lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That baby is adorable! Hunny is so pretty, can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

that baby is way new! as in it wasnt there at 9 this morning even new. I put that baby at being only 5 hours old maybe..


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I love babies! Definitely subbing...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing to see Hunny's adorable baby!


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Excited to see the baby!  I love foals... way too cute!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, you're mare looks close to me....like days and not weeks close.... but I may be wrong, lol. Are you planning on staying at the barn when you think she is getting ready to have it?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Whether I stay or not depends on the weather. If anything I will stay in the bunk house and wake up occasionally to check on her. The barn with the foaling stalls isn't heated, but we have a big heater we can turn on. 

Yeah her bag is full, but her butt hasn't sunk in and her tail still isn't relaxed! She still gives me a lot of resistance when I mess around with her. Also her vulva is still normal. The only difference in her demeanor is the kicking, coughing, and she has been laying down a lot. 

It is supposed to be rainy and crappy here for the next few days so I really hope she waits a few weeks to have it when it is warmer out, or at least when the barn is empty so I can put her next door pen mate in with her. (he's this old fart of a quarter horse named Bumper that we all absolutely adore) I can't get any milk out of her bag, and she isn't waxing at all. Her bag is still pretty hard, does that mean milk or that it's producing milk? I'm watching for her muscles to relax, that is going to the sign I look for before I start to worry uncontrollably. lol


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*What today brought*

Today I put Hunny in the foaling stall for the first time so she can begin to get used to it. I had to back her into the barn which is a tad irritating, but no biggie. I left her in the stall for only a few hours, and she was fine. Hooves were also trimmed today!

Other updates: she has runny stools now, her butt is sinking in, her tail is relaxed, she is laying down a lot, and is still kicking, stomping, and coughing. Spoke to a lady at the stable today who used to work for a big breeder in Texas. She personally welcomed well over 100 foals into this world, so of course I listened to what she said. She puts Hunny at 1-3 weeks as well, and said that the day she starts waxing is the day I need to watch her like a hawk. 

Since there are only 2 foaling stalls, and the weather kinda sucks right now, those of us with pregnant mares are having to rotate nights with our horses. This is going to be fun isn't it? 

On a different note, something happened today that I never expected to happen. I got excited to see this baby. I blame the super cute baby that is only 24 hrs old. She is just such a doll! 

Ok here are photos of Hunny from today!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Morning of March 27*

This morning Hunny was good. Her bag was down a little bit though. She is more relaxed and a lot less agitated. Her coughing has gone down a bit, although she is still laying down a lot. 

The weather here absolutely sucks right now, it is rainy, windy, thunderstormy, and just down right cold. We are expecting one more baby by the end of the week, so that leaves us with about 7 more to go, including Hunny.

Once the next baby is born, we will begin to rotate Hunny and another mare in for the night depending on the weather. Hunny and this quarter pony mare are due at about the same time, and are basically mirroring each other in their moods day in and day out! It's kind of goofy lol

Our first baby born this year is an abo****e doll! She is the nicest baby I have ever seen to date. She LOVES people and already has the most oddball off-the-wall personality. We all love her already 

That is it for now people, I will update again later when I get home from school. (got out of class early this morning so thought I would update.) I will try to take some photos of Hunny so you can take a look at her! 

See ya and updates soon!


----------



## darklotus88 (Mar 20, 2012)

your mare is beautiful


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, my mare a couple of years ago held out until we had a night with thunderstorms. She had the baby just shortly after the storm was over...then they both got rained on by another storm that afternoon LOL.

I'm glad that you are getting excited, it's good to be excited. For all the annoyances and pains-in-the-*** that foals can be, it is really rewarding to watch them grow up and help them learn what they need to know to be respectable members of society.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Awwwww she is a pretty mommy to be!!! Subbing so I can see the baby


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Aaaaand another day gone. Hunny has been breathing with more difficulty, is still coughing, still uncomfortable in everything she does, and very exhausted looking. Her bag has gotten much smaller, and it seems as though she is just very "blehh" feeling, if you get what I mean. Since I still don't really know what I am looking for in the whole relaxed vulva thing, I took a photo today so you guys can help me judge  I am relying on your help so I know what to look for! Her butt is still relaxed, and when I push the muscles up there it jiggles lol it reminds me of jello :lol: Ok so here are todays photos!

Is it just me or did she seem a lot bigger the past few photos? I feel like she has gotten smaller not larger...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, she may be closer than I thought LOL.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

WHY DO YOU SAY THAT?! DONT SCARE ME LIKE THIS! her bag is half the size it was yesterday, and I can't get anything out of it; she gives me this murderous look when I look at it and check for anything coming out lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, don't take my word for gospel LOL, I don't have much foaling experience, just the fact that her butt is now squishy...when it wasn't the other day, and she appears to be carrying her belly a bit lower and farther back than it was.

She could still have another month+ though, what the heck do I know:lol: ?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm taking a shot in the dark and guessing we have like 2 weeks. With my luck she will hold it just until finals week and then I will be stuck in a final, get a call from the BO and tell me shes foaling. Because THAT won't break finals concentration...lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's normal for the bag to go up and down. Since you have something that you have to do that's when she will foal.

*The mare's secret code of honour*

No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean your getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words,
"She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bowl and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH,they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waitig for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that
works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Just another day in paradise...*

I picked that title because it is gorgeous out, I'm wearing a summer dress, and it feels like summer! 

Today Hunny is about the same. Her bag is full to bursting again; still no milk. She was sluggish to a ridiculous degree. When I put her nightly grain concoction in her bucket, she just looked at me and didn't even care. Eventually she came over and ate it, but it took her a while. Stools are not as formed as usual, but not runny either. I notice her vulva relaxing a little, her butt is still jelly-like. Her tummy seemed larger today as well. 

Thats it for today! 

now off to a mandatory poetry reading for literature class...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Uppdaaates!*

Today Hunny has a huge bag. It is super hard again. She is sluggish, but not as bad as yesterday. Kicking, stomping, and general signs of agitation are again hitting her. No other updates other then the fact that she is starting to finally look orange again ! 

Here are todays photos: p.s. she looks a LOT oranger in person!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing! wanna see more pictures!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*I am getting sick of waiting.*

I am sick of waiting. I want to ride. I miss riding. It's awful watching my friends ride off and sitting there with Hunny just looking so forlorn. It is awful feeling. 

Ok mini sadness over for now. lol

Hunny is really agitated today. Whenever I try to groom her belly area she turns around and is more or less giving me the "please leave me alone already" face. I will post a photo of the face I mean, she gives it to her next door mate Spike. Yes his name is Spike and he is possibly the MOST comical horse in the world. His antics are hilarious and his personality is gold. 

Nothing has changed since yesterday. Hunny is blah. Not riding is blah. If she doesn't pop soon so I can ride, crying will ensue. Going from riding a fox trotter to a qh is like going from the smoothness of an Aston Martin to the bumpiness of a clunker. Not saying quarter horses are clunkers by _any _means, but fox trotters are so smooooth and lets face it, quarter horses are not known for their smooth trots...

K done with the random thoughts...Another mare is supposed to pop by Sunday, she is waxing to the point where her whole nipple is covered. 

Photos: Tell me what you think of Hunny's vulva. I don't really know what I'm looking for, but it looks more relaxed and bulgy on the bottom then it used to.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

OH AND I FORGOT TO ADD! I did the color calculator yesterday and basically its a 30% chance of buckskin, 30% chance of buckskin paint, and then the few very meager percentages for other colors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

what color was the sire?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm also waiting to see this pretty baby and find out what color he/she is going to be!! Hurry up Hunny! (Hunny is beautiful)


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

NDAppy he is a bay paint. 

Thank you for the complements, I'm sure Hunny will bask in their glory. ha


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing, it'll be interesting to see what color the foal is!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Just about died laughing*

So after grooming Hunny today I stuck her fly sheet on since the flies were driving her nuts. After completely loosening the straps, the fly sheet _still _didn't fit on her tummy. We couldn't stop laughing at the poor preggers :lol: To make the day even funnier, when my friend and I turned our horses out to roll, we cheered on Hunny as she was rolling. Yes it's dorky and dumb, but it was just to cute to see her heaving herself to roll. 

Ok story over  

Yes I took the fly sheet off before the roll and before I put her back. She only had it on until it was to cool for the flies to be out.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that fly sheet from sstack.com? I'm looking at getting it! Does it work pretty well? and do you recommend getting the neck cover too? and do you have the fly mask? haha sorry for all the questions! 

I am also excited to see this baby, hope everything goes smoothly whenever she decides to pop!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

cowgirl928 said:


> NDAppy he is a bay paint.
> 
> Thank you for the complements, I'm sure Hunny will bask in their glory. ha


Tobiano, overo, etc?

Without knowing his genitics and your mares you realistically only have like a 12.5% chance of buckskin. Without knowing your best bet is setting the color calculator at heterozygous for everthing.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bay paint tobiano, I may have clicked something that gave me those answers, you are correct. Oh well, color doesn't matter as much as conformation at this point. As long as the foal has good confo I am happy.

xxdanioo I pm'ed you with info!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Still waiting. Nothing much has changed. Hunny won't really eat her hay, only her grain concoction. We haven't changed hay, but she just picks at it really. She only ate half of her hay from this morning. She is calm, little coughing, no agitation, still has some enough energy to trot about 20 feet ha. No real changes, sorry for the rather boring post. It's rainy and cloudy out and quite frankly all I want to do is curl up on my couch and watch Get Smart. (It's my favorite rainy day/sick movie  I watch it whenever I'm sick because it makes me laugh every time)

Here are photos from today.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor girl, that big old belly has got to be uncomfortable for her LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is past the glowing part now, she has the look of "When is this gonna be over?" I remember the feeling.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

she doesn't even foxtrot anymore, she plugs along like an old nag. she acts like a nag too, well to the other horses, not to me. she carries her tail to the side. as you can see in the photo of her eating, she is standing like a doofus. I have never seen her stand so oddly before. her legs are splayed out weird and she looks just plain weird. but i still love her so its ok lol


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> she doesn't even foxtrot anymore, she plugs along like an old nag. she acts like a nag too, well to the other horses, not to me. she carries her tail to the side. as you can see in the photo of her eating, she is standing like a doofus. I have never seen her stand so oddly before. her legs are splayed out weird and she looks just plain weird. but i still love her so its ok lol


She is so beautiful. I can't wait to see the foal. I love foxtrotters. My girl is a foxtrotter and is due around May 24th. She is 291 day today. She doesn't foxtrot any more either, she waddles. :lol: Hope Hunny has a health foal.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Subbing! This is almost as maddening as when I was waiting for my Dancer to foal!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

At least it's not hot & humid! Then she would really be uncomfortable!! Let's see that foal Hunny!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hunny and I went on a ride yesterday. It basically consisted of a ten minute walk. She reallllllly enjoyed it! Her bag is super hard and hasn't gone down at all in the past week or so. Her butt is still relaxed, her tail has almost no resistance to it, her vulva is relaxing and is getting wrinkly all around because its so relaxed. No wax yet, no milk either. 

On a fun note, I bought an old Martha Josey barrel saddle yesterday for a ridiculously good price  steal of the year!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Ahh!*

Hunny was excitable yesterday, her normal goofy self. We went for a walk like usual; I rode her bareback again. When we got back to the barn I groomed her and stuff and then checked her bag and her vulva before I fed her and put her back. Well, when I was fiddling with her bag a clear liquid started coming out. What is this? I took a photo of it but I don't know if you guys can really see it. Her vulva is super relaxed and wrinkly because it is so relaxed. Her tail has no resistance.

So what is this liquid and how far is it til she pops if it's just clear now?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't really tell in the picture what color it is but she's starting to make milk, when it gets the color of 2% milk and has little round white things floating in it and it's sweet she's very close to foaling. It goes from clear to yellow to opaque white, from bland to salty to sweet.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

It's clear, it looks like the color of that wax that gets put on your hands when you get a manicure. I know a random comparison, but it looks like that. How long does it take to change color?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It can change in hours, days or weeks... It could make the complete change when she foals... If she is nice, she will progress at a nice steady rate so you can be prepared


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This site gives some good pictures of the how the milk transitions.
http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok thank you! I will try to stay very updated from now on in case she decides to pop all of a sudden!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Eeeeee! She looks like she's getting closer! Maybe she's just waiting for that other mare that's due at the same time to catch up. If she goes then keep a really close eye on your mare, because they do tend to foal all at the same time. I almost envy you, you didn't get the loooooong months of waiting to get to this point. You only have a few weeks of this craziness


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Funny story, there are two mares besides Hunny that are due to foal. Well, they all look the same body wise, the only difference is that one of them is waxing. All three of us owners are women; 2 owners expected a baby last weekend. 2 of the mares are bay, 2 of us owners are blonde. We all bring our horses in to walk them every day, coincidentally at the same time. All 3 mares take forever to eat, and all eat at the same pace; none of these mares have known each other longer then a few months. Ok random comparisons over. Us three ladies have decided that our mares are just waiting to all pop at the same time. Probably this weekend when it snows. 

Anyways, on to Hunny. Liquid is coming out of her bag _very _easily, like barely squeeze and it's there. When I looked down there this afternoon there was just some sitting on her teat. No, it's not wax, it's just the liquid stuff because it dropped off like a liquid when she moved. It's still the same waxy color. I took a crap ton of photos today for you guys so you can see what I have been seeing! Tell me whatcha think  

She is still standing with her legs a bit splayed like a doofus lol my guess is just that baby is sitting oddly between her hips and all she can do is stand and walk all splay-legged. It's funny to watch. It is so mean to make fun of pregnant things, but she is just too awkwardly cute not to!  p.s. shes only standing weird in the first photo.

Her teats are very relaxed and smooth


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

she could go at any time, she may be waiting for the storm


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Some people hope for an Easter basket; I hoped for a healthy baby*

Well everyone, here is Hunny's surprise baby. She is cremello at the moment, with two blue eyes. I am expecting her to be perlino or palomino. She has three socks, a snip, star, and a blaze, and she has one small coronet above her right hind hoof. She is a darling, and already a feisty little one! I have taken to calling her Sugar, since she is the color of such and her diva attitude makes me think of the 40's name of Marilyn Monroe's character in "Some Like It Hot". Currently I am praying to find a way to keep her because I can't help it, but I do love her already! Here is the story of how this has all gone down. Last night when I got off of work at about 11:15 I drove to the stable to check on Hunny. It was about 11:45 when I got there. She had no signs of labor, and honestly just seemed hungry. Well this morning when I was getting ready to drive to the stable, the BO called me and said, "you have a baby." Of course I was like "uhhhhh......". We of course weren't expecting this for a little while longer. So I finished up and drove down, and of all colors possible, we got the one color I was never expecting, especially from a paint dad! So here are photos of miss Sugar.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ummm. Well cremello isn't possible if the sire was indeed a bay.

Either way congrats on the foal. annnnddd... We _need_ pics!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

No pictures can you please repost them.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see any pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*photos since I can't post them straight from my ipad*

Sorry...photos don't post from the ipad. I know they didn't post lol. Sorry if I mix color names, not the best with them. 

Anyways, she is a doll already! Here is miss Sugar!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's cute!

Betting you have a really light palomino not a cremello.  either way she is cute.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is a real cutie, congrats.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I just read this entire thread.....Congrats!!! What an adorable little baby!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations! She's so darn cute!!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

she has bright blue eyes. I love how konked out tired she is in the one photo lol Her eyes are just as pretty as can be. Usually I'm not a fan of the blue eyes, but they do look cute on her. So does everything else at this point though...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay!!!! So happy for you and Hunny!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you get a picture of her eyes?

In all honesty, if the bay was her sire, cremello is not possible.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ndappy thanks for the info. I don't know a whole lot about color. Color doesn't really matter to me "a good horse is never a bad color" is one of my favorite sayings for that reason. She just isn't the color we were expecting! We were all expecting a dark baby. I will post a photo of her eyes when I go back down to the stable. She needs to sleep and bond with mama right now so I am going to leave them alone for a bit. She has the bright blue eyes and pink skin which is why I am curious about her color. I'll post photos later!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't wait for pics! Like I said before, no matter what her color she is CUTE.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cutie patootie! Congrats!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!! She may be a light pally like Biscuit. 

I had a surprise baby when I was a teenager!!! OMG that was so much fun...Enjoy your baby and can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, what a cute little one. So glad all went well and both momma and baby are doing well!

Congrats!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Amazing how quickly a beautiful filly can steal your heart


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ohhh I just thought of something! Cowgirl how long did the person before you have your mare?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I do believe she had her for a year..but she wasn't honest with the whole pregnancy thing, or registration information, so I do not know at this point for sure. But she said a year is how long she had her.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She certainly looks like a cremello to me in the pics, although I can't see her eyes very well in any of them. I bet dad was a dark/smutty buckskin or a smokey black to get a foal like that. She is sure cute! Congrats on such a sweet baby!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> She certainly looks like a cremello to me in the pics, although I can't see her eyes very well in any of them. I bet dad was a dark/smutty buckskin or a smokey black to get a foal like that. She is sure cute! Congrats on such a sweet baby!


Pretty sure cowgirl928 stated that the stud was a bay paint in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Pretty sure cowgirl928 stated that the stud was a bay paint in the beginning of the thread.


The previous owner didn't even "know" she was pregnant so all guesses on who the daddy is...is pure speculation.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Was just going off what the OP said. *shrug*



NdAppy said:


> what color was the sire?





cowgirl928 said:


> NDAppy he is a bay paint.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

My thoughts were more that since Cowgirl doesn't know much about horse colors, they could have mistaken the color of the sire.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,she's adorable!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats. She is adorable!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Baby looks palomino to me, not cremello. Cremello babies are much whiter than creamy, and get the creamy cremello colour as they shed out. These are all cremello foals:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She looks so precious- congrats on such a lovely little filly!!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

congrats she is very cute


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats to both of you. Such a pretty momma and her newbie too. I can''t wait til mine is here. I just wish I knew how much longer best guess is late May. Can't wait.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

When I said "I don't know much bout color" I mean I don't know what crosses make what colors. I can determine color well, but there aren't a lot of cremellos and such up here. But I do know colors besides cremello and perlino, just not which crosses make which colors. 

The only horse that was with the mares that had been a stud was a bay paint. Since Sugar has pink skin, I am guessing that she got it from Hunny because the ranch where Hunny was born is a ranch where the man breeds for only 2 types of horses: he breeds for palominos and fox trotters, but his pride and joy is his palominos. So she could very well have a gene in here to give the baby pink skin and a light color.


----------



## equineluv (Mar 19, 2012)

What ever color she is (Im terrible with them)...she is a DOLL! Congrats!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palominos are usually born with pale skin anyway, which is why she has pink skin. Also, most foals are born with blue eyes.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She'd have to be a pally then. =) She is sure adorable! You need to tell Hunny to have a chat with my mare. Maybe she can talk my mare into having her foal, lol!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a running joke at the stable because the BO has predicted that the first baby and Hunny's baby still had a week or two to go before they were born, and SURPRISE! Within 18 hours of him saying so, the foals were on the ground lol We are now telling him to go tell the rest of the mares that they have a week or so, that way they will have their babies right away! bahaha! We think its pretty funny that for being in his 60s this is probably the first time this has happened to him. We can't help but giggle about it at the barn


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Photo of Sugar's Eye*

We have decided that she will probably be perlino. Skin is pink, so she can't be a palomino. Hunny probably carries a perlino gene because she was born on a ranch that breeds just for palominos. So here is Sugar's eye because people asked to see what color her eyes are. They are both this blue.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hunny can't just carry a perlino gene, she is a palomino and only carries one Cream gene. She sure looks cremello to me! Id say daddy wasnt the horse you were shown.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The foal CAN'T be perlino if the dad is a bay and white. End of story. Hunny can't "carry" a "perlino gene". Perlino is caused by two cream genes acting on a bay or brown base coat. Hunny is a palomino, so she has one cream gene. The sire is bay, so has no cream gene. The foal can only be a single dilute - palomino, buckskin, smoky brown or smoky black.

Palomino foals are born with pink skin. Those eyes are not double dilute blue, they are baby blue.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, the paint was the only horse that had been gelded in the past long time except for a mini stud. but there is no way because he only came up to Hunny's hocks. Plus I bought her straight from a pasture, there is no way that the mini could have bred her unless it jumped her while she was laying down. Sugar is to big to be a mini baby as well, as far as I remember it was a bay paint. I am relying on my friends memory more then mine, as I wasn't concerned with him, I was watching Hunny and only Hunny.

EDIT: if anything Sugar will just grow up to be a light pally. I really don't care about her color; as I have said before and will say again, a good horse is never a bad color.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanna hug the baybee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, now I'm wondering if maybe daddy was a smoky black going incognito as a bay :wink: LOL. That would give the opportunity for 2 cream genes in the foal and, voilà, a double dilute baby.

Like you said, either way she's a cutie. Since the daddy was a paint, though, it is also a possibility that her blue eyes may have nothing at all to do with her base color and are a result of the paint gene she carries. It's uncommon, but not impossible for a solid colored horse to have 2 blue eyes from a paint gene.

That would be too cool and interesting...and maybe a bit freaky looking if she grew up to be a beautiful solid golden palomino with 2 blue eyes :think::lol:.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That doesn't look baby blue to me, too clear, but who knows? lol. She is a gorgeous little one. Congrats! I wanna snuggle her so badly, lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She is such a cutie pie!! So so gorgeous. 
I can't wait for more pictures. *nudges cowgirl* :lol:

Btw, cowgirl, I love how your hair matches Hunny's hair in your avatar. It makes me smile everytime!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

lol Wallaby you have no idea how often people say that  I will take more photos this morning when I go to feed and clean the stall. Don't worry, lots of photos will be taken! She already follows me around, comes when I call her name, and yesterday she took a nap on me. Oh this is a funny thing too- she wags her tail when u scratch somewhere she likes LOL and she falls asleep better for a nap if your finger is in her mouth like a bottle. I did that twice yesterday and she slept very good! But that was the last time, I don't want her getting used to my finger in her mouth... :/


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> The foal CAN'T be perlino if the dad is a bay and white. End of story. Hunny can't "carry" a "perlino gene". Perlino is caused by two cream genes acting on a bay or brown base coat. Hunny is a palomino, so she has one cream gene. *The sire is bay, so has no cream gene.* The foal can only be a single dilute - palomino, buckskin, smoky brown or smoky black.
> 
> Palomino foals are born with pink skin. Those eyes are not double dilute blue, they are baby blue.


We don't know what actual color the sire is. She was told he was bay, but genetically we don't know.

At any rate, that baby appears to have two cream genes .. to me!

She's precious!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Ok people, you wanted photos!*

K peeps, you said you wanted photos, unfortunately when you said that you released the camera beast within me. So here are photos from this morning! At this point Sugar is just over 48 hours old


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

And here are more since only 10 can be loaded at a time  Told you I went camera crazy :shock:

Oh and the photo where she looks like she fell she didn't fall lol she had laid down after running around, an didn't realize there is a small slope there so she ended up flailing for long enough for me to take a photo then she got up and ran around again :lol:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think we can all agree that she's a black with white socks. 

She's adorable, she must be the best to cuddle with!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

She loves to cuddle! She walks up to me and puts her head under my arm


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats Cowgirl! This makes me soooo jealous  what a cutie!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

By the photos you posted of Spice, you will be having one soon too  I bet Sugar would love you! She loves everyone so far, her best friend being the tom cat in the photos, me, and Hunny her mama <3 we all love her!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What an adorable foal!!  CONGRATS!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Okay, that photo of the foal and the kitty all curled up next to each other should be illegal, it's so cute! Congrats, Cowgirl and Hunny, on the safe arrival of the new foal, Sugar. She's adorable!


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

That photo of her and the kitten is to dieeeeeee for.
It makes me squeal inside with cuteness.

Congrats on your absolutely adorable baby!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks cremello to me. Only one way to know for sure...cream test her.

She is absolutely freaking adorable! I want to snuggle with her! She looks so fuzzy and soft. I remember when you were like "can my mare really be bred?" and now look at the cute outcome! LoL


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I say shes yellow like the cat. 

Congratulations, She is adoreable! 

This is so un-fair. You had a six week wait to get the foal I am hoping for over here. (MY mare doesn't know how to foal)  She is a doll. Have fun with her!!! Loving the picture overload.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is adorable! Congrats on the healthy filly


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

She is beautiful congrats. I love the pic of her and the cat.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats, she is a cutie! I think it is so adorable that she is friends with the cat. 
Nice job Hunny! I hope you are all enjoying your new baby!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Darling foal... don't they just melt your heart. 

As for color... $25 dollars and a few hairs will have you know her cream gene for sure. $40 more and you'll have the red factor and agouti as well to see if she's a perlino or cremello.
If you really want to know I'd go with the Cream test first, if nCr then you know palomino.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what an adorable filly congrats!!!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I know I am late to the baby loving bandwagon, my computer decided to die and I just got it back yesterday :/ but without further adeiu....

D'awwwwwwwwwwww she is soooooo precious!!! You are so incredably lucky, and Hunny looks like the picture of proud momma-hood  good luck on your journey with this one! She is a keeper


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Any new pics of the baby?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a whole lot, it's foal heat time so her butt is not the most gorgeous thing to be taking photos of at the moment...and it is very muddy here. She has found out what a joy mud is! Keeping her clean is like trying to keep a white horse clean in a mud pit!....oh wait...


----------



## hlygrl (Jan 3, 2011)

She is very precious. I tested my cremello mare and was givien a picture of her as a foal and she looking alot like your baby. My thought is cremello as well. Her eyes are definately those of a double dilute I think. No matter what color she is she GORGEOUS and I am more than willing to take her off your hands lol


----------



## hlygrl (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure if this will work or not and they are not great pictures but this is my tested cremello mare as a baby and her dam.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think the OP really knows who the sire is,so almost anything could be possible at this point.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Updated photos!*

Okie dokie so here are photos of Sugar at about 3-4 days old. She is almost 2 weeks at this point, so I will take some photos as soon as the rain stops...maybe 

Oh by the way she likes to lick things. We at the stable have affectionately deemed them as "Sugar kisses"


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So precious!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I cannot get over how cute she is! I love then last picture!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

:clap:congrats this baby is too cute for words jealous much yep i think so :clap::happydance::happydance::happydance::clap:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is too adorable.


Warning: unsolicited advice ahead.....

Be very careful with the licking. In a colt that young, it will turn to biting quickly and then it gets really hard to correct. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I already have made her stop. That was about a one day thing.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She's a licker! I love lickers!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*2 weeks *

Alright peeps! Sugar was 2 weeks old as of last Friday! ...wow.....thats weird...Anyways, since you guys want photos and stuff I decided to do you one better and give you a video of Sugar playing! I was holding onto Hunny so she could graze, and Sugar was having a ball. The second she hears the other horses neigh she decides to add her two cents! I had to shorten the video for purposes of mailing it and such, but you get the idea  I will upload some photos too!

Sugar playing.MOV - YouTube

...I told you guys she was dirty...

Here are some photos of Hunny as well so you guys can see how she is doing


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a really cute video. Thank you for sharing


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, that vid is just too stinking cute!!!!

Hunny is looking amazing as well, looking like a healthy momma should .

ETA: it looks like Sugar is going to be gaited as well. I can't be sure since I have limited experience with gaited breeds, but she sure looks it.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

she is gaited actually! She fox trots around when she isn't running  but she prefers to run lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. She is probably the cutest baby in the WORLD...even dirty!
Such a cutie patootie. 

Hunny is looking great too, congrats!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Why thank you dear  the girl that was going to buy her may not want her now though because she is gaited :/ I have no idea what is going through her head but to each his own!


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Congrats, she and momma look great!

(On a random note, I couldn't stop laughing at :41-44 of the video! Too funny!)


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Today*

K so I know that I have been posting lotsa photos recently, but I don't quite know when you guys think enough is enough! Here are photos from today. 

Hunny, Sugar, and I took a nice fox trot up a long hill, stopped at the top, and relaxed. Miss Hunny grazed, Sugar plopped herself down and napped, and I was left to relax and enjoy the sun 

So here are photos from todays escapade!

Also today, I scrubbed Sugars butt because of the foal heat diarrhea. She was not to thrilled with me, but (pun intended) since her bottom was raw she soon welcomed the cool soothing water. I work at a hospital as a CNA, and at work the second someone has even a hint of skin breakdown about to pop up from diarrhea, it is habit to run and grab the ointment! So resisting the urge to not go grab the ointment was terribly difficult...is it ok for me to put some on her bottom? One lady at the stable said that Hunny should be out of her foal heat within the next two days, but Sugars butt makes me wince just to look at it ....Should I leave it or put heavy duty diaper rash zinc ointment on it and then cover that ointment with vaseline so it stays on? Or is that just silly? The poor doll is walking like a weirdo because the rash is going between her cheeks! Am I just over reacting again...?

On a lighter note, the photo with the cat is from yesterday, but I love the cats expression so I couldn't resist posting it


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that the picture with the cat needs a caption. Too cute


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

bahaha! I tried to think of one but can't at the moment! If you can think of one be my guest!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I agree. I suck at captioning or I would offer one LOL.

She is filling out beautifully and looks like she really enjoyed the outing today.

As for her sore butt, the diaper rash ointment wouldn't hurt her if you want to put some on there. I'm not sure how much it will help, but it can't hurt. If you do it, you've got to get a picture of her white butt :wink:.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> On a lighter note, the photo with the cat is from yesterday, but I love the cats expression so I couldn't resist posting it


 Sugar: What's this little thing? Gotta check you out.
Cat: Oh my! That's the biggest cat i've ever seen! 
Lol. :lol: 
Couldn't help myself. :wink: Sugar's such a cutey!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We put Desitin (zinc oxide) on one of our geldings who had a rash under his tail and it seemed to work pretty good to keep him from itching until it could heal.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, she is so flippin cute! Looks like she is most definitely a cremello as well! Whew, that little girl can get her gait on, lol. I bet she'd make a great ride!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

she is so cute and hunny is looking great


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the video, especially toward the end where she was startled. Still laughing! My filly just turned two weeks old today and her mom would kill us all if the baby went that far away. Tribby is allowed a 10' circle around mom and thats about it. I don't think shes really ran full out yet, unless mom is running.

And yes! Ointment is just fine. We use a natural ointment for diaper rash "Butt Paste" (Which my husband gets an absolute kick out of...)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

cowgirl928 said:


> Why thank you dear  the girl that was going to buy her may not want her now though because she is gaited :/ I have no idea what is going through her head but to each his own!



Really? BECAUSE she's gaited? That would just make me want her all the more!:lol:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

well if she decides she doesn't want her, I have one other person that is a very small maybe. And if that doesn't happen she will be posted for sale on here


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Dang, North Dakota is too far. I would snatch up that baby in heart beat. You got so lucky on that baby for it to be a surprise. Usually a surprise baby is a fugly sorrell with a giant head and ewe neck. Lol. The photos are great!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

She is a doll! That last photo with the cat is precious as well! Hahahah that cat's like "oh dear, please don't eat me!" lol Awwww well I hope everything works out with Sugar  if I wasn't all the way over here in Michigan I might have to snatch her up! lol


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations on a beautiful foal!! Love the video...she is loving life! What a happy baby. I agree that she seems to be gaiting when she slows down. LOL She sure does love running!! I love gaited horses...they are so smooth to ride....if I had the money I would buy a gaited horse!! OH, why can't I win the lottery????


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I loved reading this thread!!! Especially all the pictures. It felt like I was there. Congrats!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Why thank you my dear  Spirit! I enjoy writing a lot and am brainstorming book ideas! I would love to start a blog on here to maybe give it a shot as a start!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> Alright peeps! Sugar was 2 weeks old as of last Friday! ...wow.....thats weird...Anyways, since you guys want photos and stuff I decided to do you one better and give you a video of Sugar playing! I was holding onto Hunny so she could graze, and Sugar was having a ball. The second she hears the other horses neigh she decides to add her two cents! I had to shorten the video for purposes of mailing it and such, but you get the idea  I will upload some photos too!
> 
> Sugar playing.MOV - YouTube
> 
> ...


It seems you have a baby race horse on your hands.  What a fast little runner!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Pics and a video*

K so people have been asking for updated photos and here they are! Sugar was 3 weeks old yesterday, so these are from her 3 week birthday! It was and still is rainy and gross outside, and the photos were taken with my phone so they are kinda bad, but at least this gives you an idea of how she is doing. She is developing a bit of a 'tude, but is still a lover. 






sorry for the crappy video too, also taken with my phone :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See, now that is so unfair. My colt would never play like that when he was that age. He has always been more like his mom....just stand around with a hind leg cocked and let his ears hang out to the side like a donkey.

It makes me jealous of you folks that had those energetic, playful colts that would keep you giggling.


Sugar is filling out wonderfully, she's gonna be quite the looker when she grows up.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's such a cutie!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Am I the only one seeing a future barrel racer, or....?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Gymkhana in general. Not just barrels.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

And she's gaited, so you'll be comfortable riding over to get your blue ribbons.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I just read this whole thread and read about her progressive progress. What an ADORABLE filly!  She's so energetic! Too cute!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Once I receive mamas papers I am going to see if I can somehow register Sugar as a 1/2 fox trotter since I don't know who daddy is...Yes I think she would be an AMAZING games horse! If I still had time to do games (...maybe in 3 years when breaking time comes around I will have time...) I would keep her! The lady that is going to be owning her will most likely let me ride her and stuff though so I'm not worried


----------

